# Powdered Butter/Olive Oil



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've been experimenting and I think I came up with a way that vendors make the powdered oils.

I made a batch of powdered butter and powdered olive oil about a month ago, vacuum sealed it then opened and sampled it today. Both were still as good as when I sealed them up and the powder didn't harden into a mass, they crumbled back into a powder. I dont really know if there is any benefit to to the powders over storing the "oils" in other ways but it was a fun experiment to do.

I did it by adding "Maltodextrin" and whisking it until it formed a powder, really simple and the maltodextrin isn't too expensive(about $1.00 per pound) but I did have to buy it in a 50 pound bag(from Honeyville Grain). I did have to remove the residual milk from the butter, it turned into a Goo with it left in.

The maltodextrin is commonly used as a sweetener but it doesn't add a lot of "sweet" to the powders, the butter was really good in "Cream of Wheat" this morning but I've only tasted the olive oil, haven't added it to anything yet.

I'm going to leave the rest of the bags sealed and check them over time and see how they do over the next 6 months to a year.


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

awesome how much malto per quart of oil pound of butter approx. Love your experements!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks, its fun to do "some" of them, I dont say much about the ones that dont go so well!lol

I only worked in batches of "cups" of oil and haven't really written down measurements yet but I started with about equal measures of oil and maltodextrin by volume then adjusted from there.

Add the maltodextrin to the oil while whisking the mixture and keep adding until the powder is fine and dry, really simple. 

I stored some of the powdered oils in unsealed jars, was going to vacuum seal them but the grandson ran off with the hose to my jar attachment and I haven't been able to find it. The jared powder seemed to be just as good as the vacuum sealed bags but I dont know how long it will keep before it oxidizes and/or turns rancid - time will tell.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Thank you for your post.... never even considered drying butter or oil... I just ordered powdered butter and shortening and for short term, I went to GFS and got a gallon of their butter flavored restaurant oil.... I tend to stay away from oil cause it goes rancid after about 2yrs... Coconut Oil lasts the longest, 5yrs+ and you only use about 1/2 as much as shortening and is very good for you but pricey... 

PS: I do save my old oil for oil lamps


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Beaniemaster2 said:


> PS: I do save my old oil for oil lamps


You use your old oil for lamps, never thought of doing that.

Gonna give it a try in the next few days and see if I can make the house smell like french fries! lol

I've been saving old cooking oil and giving it to a guy who makes Bio Diesel.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

for long term oil, fat, grease what ever people call it, I filled a few homer buckets with plain old lard, Crisco, I bought the largest cans of the stuff that I could find, melted them a little and poured them in Homer buckets that were lined with mylar bags, I also have plenty of other oils stored, but the lard is about the only one that will be here for yrs. everything else goes rancid after a while. pre 1950 and margarine, lard was used for everything from making biscuits to putting flapjacks.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Gonna give it a try in the next few days and see if I can make the house smell like french fries! lol


It won't. The nasty smell made when it burns is not pleasant, and the "sticky gunk" in the oil plugs the pores in the wick making it useless in time.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Davarm said:


> You use your old oil for lamps, never thought of doing that.
> 
> Gonna give it a try in the next few days and see if I can make the house smell like french fries! lol
> 
> I've been saving old cooking oil and giving it to a guy who makes Bio Diesel.


There seems to be a misunderstanding, sorry on my part... I save my old oil that has gone rancid, I do not save any oil I cooked with, although it's not a bad idea  I do save my bacon grease and can it... Hmmmmm wonder if canning oil would extend it's life?

Let us know how you get it clean enough....


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Davarm said:


> You use your old oil for lamps, never thought of doing that.
> 
> Gonna give it a try in the next few days and see if I can make the house smell like french fries! lol
> 
> I've been saving old cooking oil and giving it to a guy who makes Bio Diesel.


My daughter is like me in more ways than she would like to admit. A number of years ago a friend of hers was trying to convince her to get a diesel Jetta and to make her own fuel. I would have really liked to have been around that experiment but alas, none of it happened.

Davarm, have you ever considered making bio diesel with your oil? I think it would be a great skill to learn and to know how to do.

Burning used vegetable oil: We do not fry much stuff, but we do make latkes during Hannukah. Frying makes the whole house smell, even if you turn on the exhaust fans. I learned a number of years ago that burning a candle while frying helps to remove or prevent that fried oil smell from being all over the house.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> Davarm, have you ever considered making bio diesel with your oil? I think it would be a great skill to learn and to know how to do.


I made a processor from a 55 gallon water heater in 2007, and made a couple of batches... the supply of used fryer oil is about all dried up - everyone wants it, and is paying top dollar for it (no such thing as free oil anymore).

Some guys even get arrested for stealing it in the early morning hours!!

http://utahbiodieselsupply.com/biodieselprocessorkit.php

http://biodiesel.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/6307054533/m/1067025653

http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-Your-Own-Biodiesel-Processor/

http://make-biodiesel.org/The-Appleseed-Biodiesel-Processor/

http://www.officialbiodiesel.com/free_stuff/appleseed.htm


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

lotsoflead said:


> for long term oil, fat, grease what ever people call it, I filled a few homer buckets with plain old lard, Crisco, I bought the largest cans of the stuff that I could find, melted them a little and poured them in Homer buckets that were lined with mylar bags, I also have plenty of other oils stored, but the lard is about the only one that will be here for yrs. everything else goes rancid after a while. pre 1950 and margarine, lard was used for everything from making biscuits to putting flapjacks.


I was wondering how to make sure I had a good supply of shortening (adding another name to the mix )

How long does it keep re-packaging it in mylar? Right now I'm buying powder shortening from Thrive, but I haven't used any to see exactly how it is going to work. I'd love to be able to have non powder form on hand too.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Crisco is not lard. Crisco is hydrogenated oil. A few years ago I had a small container of Crisco that had been opened in the pantry. I forgot about it. After about a year and a half, it turned into the nastiest stuff I have ever touched or smelled. Before it turned nasty, I had seasoned a skillet with it. The skillet developed some kind of yellow film which I could not get off with scrubbing or scraping. I wound up burning it off in a fire. I am currently using lard that I buy at the grocery. It has chemicals added for preservatives. When I was small, my mother used home rendered lard and by the next year, the lard was awful and she could hardly stand to cook with it, but it was still way better than old Crisco or old vegetable oil.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've canned lard, both home rendered and commercial, bacon fat and sausage fat and it has kept for the several years I had it stored before opening the jars.

LilRedHen, did your mom just keep it in a coffee can like most people did or did she process it somehow?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> Davarm, have you ever considered making bio diesel with your oil? I think it would be a great skill to learn and to know how to do.


I have thought about it but like Linc said, most sources are about gone unless you want to pay an arm and a leg for it.

I've seen it made and know how to make it but I dont have anything that runs on diesel. We did burn it(diesel) in kerosene stoves when I was a kid but those stoves are hard to find now-a-day so I just keep the knowledge filed away for reference.


----------



## UniqueOldGal (Mar 7, 2012)

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Thank you for your post.... never even considered drying butter or oil... I just ordered powdered butter and shortening and for short term, I went to GFS and got a gallon of their butter flavored restaurant oil.... I tend to stay away from oil cause it goes rancid after about 2yrs... Coconut Oil lasts the longest, 5yrs+ and you only use about 1/2 as much as shortening and is very good for you but pricey...
> 
> PS: I do save my old oil for oil lamps


Actually GHEE lasts the longest at 10+++yrs--- at least canned by certain companies (look it up at pleasanthillgrain). I keep more coconut oil than ghee because I'm rotating it and baking with it so it Is my Favorite though....just Not the "longest lasting".

I've had a Crisco can rust out in 2 years and turn smelly yellow like LilRedHens and another still-good can I opened had WATER DROPS on the surface of a perfectly sealed can. Darn manufacturer is letting corrosive water get IN their product which ruins the cans and then the product!


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info!! I've never heard of GHEE. I'm researching it now =D


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I've canned lard, both home rendered and commercial, bacon fat and sausage fat and it has kept for the several years I had it stored before opening the jars.
> 
> LilRedHen, did your mom just keep it in a coffee can like most people did or did she process it somehow?


Davarm,
My mom & both grandmothers kept their lard in 5 gallon metal lard stands. They were usually scraping the bottom of the lard stand and saving bacon grease to cook with by the time 'hog killing time' rolled around the next winter.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

I have never used powdered butter or lard. How do you reconstitute it? How does it taste? How long will do you think it will keep? This is very interesting.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> for long term oil, fat, grease what ever people call it, I filled a few homer buckets with plain old lard, Crisco, I bought the largest cans of the stuff that I could find, melted them a little and poured them in Homer buckets that were lined with mylar bags, I also have plenty of other oils stored, but the lard is about the only one that will be here for yrs. everything else goes rancid after a while. pre 1950 and margarine, lard was used for everything from making biscuits to putting flapjacks.


Good to know--I have a 5 gallon bucket of lard and since I bought it in 2008/2009, the price has almost doubled!! Never opened.

If it wasn't good, it was gonna be my lighting; have plenty of wicks.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

LilRedHen said:


> I have never used powdered butter or lard. How do you reconstitute it? How does it taste? How long will do you think it will keep? This is very interesting.


I haven't tried making powdered lard yet, guess I can put that on the list for things to try.

I haven't done much experimenting with the powdered butter or olive oil, have only used the butter powder in hot cereals(cream of wheat, oatmeal and malto-meal) and it was pretty good. The maltodextrin is a mild sweetener and that with the butter was good match for cereals.

Right now, I'm just thinking of the powders as being a novelty, not sure if they have any practical value.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

LilRedHen said:


> I have never used powdered butter or lard. How do you reconstitute it? How does it taste? How long will do you think it will keep? This is very interesting.


My understanding from the supplier is that powdered butter in the can only lasts about 5yrs... same with the shortening... I haven't opened mine to try it, it was bought strictly for storage so can't help with how it is...


----------

